# Ivor has suddenly taken a turn for the worse



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

A few weeks back my bunny Ivor went through a bad bout of Stasis. He was doing really well but a few hours ago he just seemed in a lot of pain and didn't react to my voice or hay or anything being put in his enclosure.
I rushed him straight to the vet and had pain killer injected. I know the most important thing for him is pain relief, fluids and temperature. I don't want to force food into him at this point. I'm going to try and get fluids into him later.
How long does it usually take for pain killers to help? 
This isn't the first time this had happened to my rabbits but I'm very worried about Ivor at the moment. 
The speed and severity of this is making me think bloat not just stasis. Has anyone successfully brought a bunny round from bloat. I know the prognosis is usually poor if it is bloat.
I can't even put into words how worried I am about him!!!! &#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

From what i understand the faster you catch the symptoms the better the outcome may be. is he still at the vets?


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

No I have him at home. He's an indoor bun so he's warm in the house. He's asleep in the corner of his enclosure. I think you're very right. I had him to the vet within the same hour I noticed something was wrong. I think I'm going to sleep on the couch with him tonight.
I will die if I lose him, I'm terrified he won't make any improvement. If it's best for him to be left at the vet tomorrow I will. He has an appointment for more pain killer at 9:00am.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Does your vets have a emergency/overnight vet? if so make sure you have their number to hand if things do start to take a turn for the worse. Poor little man i hope he makes it through!


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah they do, I have it in my phone. I will update in the morning before and after the vet. I wonder if anyone else is where I am right now. I really really hope not. 
Thanks for replying &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Poor boy

Warm fluids given under the skin are best for rehydrating unwell bunnies and drips can e used with very unwell rabbits. 

I think your vets need to do some further investigating to get to the bottom of his problems. 

Have you given him anything different diet wise in the last few days?


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi Emzy, nope nothing different. He was totally normal right up until about 4pm. I had him to the vet before 5. I've been sitting with him and I got some fluids into him with a feeding syringe. I have his blanket over him to get his temp up or at least not go down anymore. His ears felt slightly cold before. He is very still. I'm right to not try and feed him any recovery aren't I? I feel like feeding him would make it worse. Should I give him fibreplex? 

I'm about to go and let my rats for a play now but I'm going to give him some more water before I do. I'm going to check on him regularly throughout the night.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, how is he this morning?


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel sick writing this but my Ivor didn't make it. I rushed him back to the vet in the early hours this morning and the vets tried their best but his heart just stopped. I know you guys will know just how I'm feeling. I'm absolutely broken. He has been with me forever and I can't remember a day when he wasn't there with me. At no time would this loss have been any easier but it has really really hit me hard. I can't see how I'll ever feel normal again. Ivor was one in a million, the perfect rabbit. I have my two lovely girls Maple and Violet but I need my boy back. Thanks for all your help and suggestions. A long bout of stasis developed into bloat and I couldn't get him back. I lost his lady Bi-bi the same way despite having the best diet and everything they could ever want. I'm furious at the world right now.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It sounds as though you did everything you possibly could for him.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Really sorry to hear this  he had a loving home & you did everything you could for him... although I know that won't help you to feel better now. You will always have wonderful memories which can never be taken away. 

-x-


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

You did everything you could for him, im sure he knew that too. 

Binky free little one xxxx


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

I sorry to hear that you have lost Ivor, you did all you could x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma P said:


> I feel sick writing this but my Ivor didn't make it. I rushed him back to the vet in the early hours this morning and the vets tried their best but his heart just stopped. I know you guys will know just how I'm feeling. I'm absolutely broken. He has been with me forever and I can't remember a day when he wasn't there with me. At no time would this loss have been any easier but it has really really hit me hard. I can't see how I'll ever feel normal again. Ivor was one in a million, the perfect rabbit. I have my two lovely girls Maple and Violet but I need my boy back. Thanks for all your help and suggestions. A long bout of stasis developed into bloat and I couldn't get him back. I lost his lady Bi-bi the same way despite having the best diet and everything they could ever want. I'm furious at the world right now.


I have only just found this thread, and am so, so sorry that Ivor lost his fight. I can tell that you acted Quickly and did all that you could - and if love could have saved him, Ivor would still be with you now.

That's no consolation right now, but hold on to the fact that you did everything -everything- that you could have done. It just was not meant to be.

Big Summerhugs. XX

RIP little bun.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry Emma


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Aw thank you everyone for being so sweet and supportive. Today has been horrible. My hubby had to come home from work cz I wasn't doing well when the vet called to say Ivor had died. Felt like I wanted to be sick and scream and cry and punch someone. I know most if not all of you will have been where I am now at least once so your words mean alot to me. Thank you all so so much.

Xx


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am so sorry that you have lost your beloved Bunny! Unfortunately I know that too well lately.
There are no words to really help you with grieving but knowing that you have done everything you could and that you care very well about your bunny. Take comfort from that. I know it is hard but your bunny was lucky to have you!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have just seen this thread and was hoping for a positive outcome for Ivor. 

I feel really sad for you, you did all you could for him and now he is at peace.



RIP Ivor


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Aw thank you both, really really missing Ivor. His enclosure in my living room is a stark reminder of his absence. Violet seems alot quieter, although she didn't live with Ivor they got out to play together and lived side by side. I can see her looking for him. Breaks my heart. 
My friends and family have asked if I will get another bunny and I'm really unsure of the answer to that. I'm very aware of the number of bunnies living boring lives at the end of people's gardens alone and unappreciated in a hutch 24/7. Whereas my bunnies live with us in the house and are loved 100%.
To give an unwanted bunny a loving home is something I've done before after losing a bunny. The thought of where they could have ended up or where they came from makes it all worth it. But I don't know if I'm ready to even think about it. I know there is a blue eyed white 7 month old boy near me looking for a better home and I keep looking at Ivor's house without him in it thinking would he like me to help another bun?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Emma P said:


> Aw thank you both, really really missing Ivor. His enclosure in my living room is a stark reminder of his absence. Violet seems alot quieter, although she didn't live with Ivor they got out to play together and lived side by side. I can see her looking for him. Breaks my heart.
> My friends and family have asked if I will get another bunny and I'm really unsure of the answer to that. I'm very aware of the number of bunnies living boring lives at the end of people's gardens alone and unappreciated in a hutch 24/7. Whereas my bunnies live with us in the house and are loved 100%.
> To give an unwanted bunny a loving home is something I've done before after losing a bunny. The thought of where they could have ended up or where they came from makes it all worth it. But I don't know if I'm ready to even think about it. I know there is a blue eyed white 7 month old boy near me looking for a better home and I keep looking at Ivor's house without him in it thinking would he like me to help another bun?


It is such early days yet, so don't be rushed into giving another bun or two a good home. Wait until the time is right for you -or until that special bunny unexpectedly turns up. None will ever replace Ivor, but can in their own way become a special friend too.

Perhaps at some point have a look at rescue bunnies needing their forever homes. They often come ready spayed/neutered and vaccinated, to avoid a worry or two. Some of them have had really tough lives.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Also, take a look at Funky's thread. She has had some really tough times with her bunny crew - then along comes another ...........................


----------



## Emma P (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks Summersky, that's good advice. I read Funky's story before!!!! I'm so glad the bunny made it to her. Totally fate. I suspect they let her go too. I hope her hubby lets her keep her 
Yeah some rescue bunnies have had a hard time. My Maple is one such bunny. She came from a horrible place and now we adore her. She's like a cat, she hops up next to me on the sofa and cuddles in.


----------

